
Understanding JavaScript module formats and tools - soheilpro
https://weblogs.asp.net/dixin/understanding-all-javascript-module-formats-and-tools
======
Scarbutt
Nice summary, the only pain left is that commonjs is still the module that
dominates in the nodejs ecosystem.

